# EoM Third Edition



## Siberys (May 24, 2007)

Now, I just recently bought EoM, even though I generally dislike buying PDFs, because of glowing reviews I've read. Then I came here, and read of a 'third edition' or somesuch. this leaves me with a question.

Will there be some free update PDF or DOC for those who bought the Revised PDF? If not, what kind of plans are there for people who've already bought the product?

Thanks,
§


----------



## RangerWickett (May 24, 2007)

Siberys said:
			
		

> Now, I just recently bought EoM, even though I generally dislike buying PDFs, because of glowing reviews I've read. Then I came here, and read of a 'third edition' or somesuch. this leaves me with a question.
> 
> Will there be some free update PDF or DOC for those who bought the Revised PDF? If not, what kind of plans are there for people who've already bought the product?
> 
> ...




If EOM 3 comes out, it won't be until next year, and, like a revision of 2nd edition D&D to 3rd, it will be a substantial overhaul. We don't intend to provide free updates, since we feel the two books would be quite different. And right now it's still not certain there will even be a 3rd edition.


----------



## Morrus (May 24, 2007)

Siberys said:
			
		

> Now, I just recently bought EoM, even though I generally dislike buying PDFs, because of glowing reviews I've read. Then I came here, and read of a 'third edition' or somesuch. this leaves me with a question.
> 
> Will there be some free update PDF or DOC for those who bought the Revised PDF? If not, what kind of plans are there for people who've already bought the product?
> 
> ...




It's a long, long way off - no more than a nebulous idea that we'd like to do it at some point.


----------

